# Greetings in a letter



## TimeHP

Hi all.
How can I greet at the end of a formal letter?
Something like 'yours faithfully' or 'best regards' in Japanese.
Thank you.


----------



## Abalkhibeth

Hi TimeHP!

The only expression I know of, but I don't know much, is 敬具（けいぐ） and it means something like sincerely yours or yours truly.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Flaminius

2006年10月31日​
TimeHP様

日本の伝統的な手紙の書き方​
　*拝啓*　落ち葉の舞い散る季節になりましたが、 TimeHP様にはご清栄にお過ごしのことと拝察いたします。
　平素はひとかたならぬ御愛顧を賜り、厚く御礼申し上げます。
　*さて、*日本の伝統的な手紙の書き方について例を用いて説明申し上げます。手紙は前文、本文、末文に分けられます。日本語の手紙で注意を要するのは、前文の形式が末文の形式に影響する点です。
　日付、受取人、タイトルはヨーロッパ言語による手紙の様式を踏襲します。青太字でマークした*拝啓*という頭語で始まる段落が伝統的な手紙独自の前文です。*拝啓*の直後に一字空けます。次に手紙を書いている時点の季節に合わせた挨拶を述べます。前文の最後は受取人への日ごろからの感謝を記します。
　季節の挨拶を省略する場合には、頭語は拝啓ではなく前略を用います。
　本文は、前文の末尾から改行し、一字空けて開始します。日本語の文章では、改行一字空けによって新しい段落を開始します。本文の最初の段落は、*さて、*で開始することが一般的です。
　末文は、用件が終わった後の挨拶からはじめます。季節に関連して受取人の健康を願うことが一般的ですが、ビジネス上の手紙では用件の念押し、改めての依頼を行うことも可能です。次に結語を記します。結語は挨拶の行の終わりまたは次の行の終わりに記します。結語は頭語と対応しています。*拝啓*が頭語の場合には、*敬具*が結語です。*前略*が頭語なら、*草々*とします。最後に差出人の名前を記します。
　横書きの手紙は、受取人と差出人の配置が一定ではありません。両方を冒頭に配置したり、末尾に配置したりすることが可能です。ただし、受取人の名前を本文からより遠い場所に記すことが必要です。
　まずは例により説明いたしました。説明に疑問点があれば、投稿でお尋ねください。
*敬具*
Flaminius

なお、以下のウェブサイトがお役に立つものと存じます。
http://www.post.yusei.go.jp/navi/mainframe1.htm
http://www.humanjapanese.com/appendix/letters.htm
http://freshers.mycom.co.jp/manner/manner/vol04_index.html​


----------



## Flaminius

2006/10/31​ 
TimeHP-sama

Traditional Letter Style in Japanese​
　*拝啓(haikē)*　The season has come for falling leaves, whereupon I presume Mr. TimeHP is thriving beatifully.
　I deeply appreciate your extroadinary endearing consideration for me.
　*さて、(sate; by the way)* I shall proceed to explain the traditional letter writing in Japanese, using an example.  A letter consists of preamble, main body and final words.  It is particularly noteworthy that in Japanese letters, the style of the preamble influences that of the final words.
　Here I have used a style similar to the letters in European languages for date, recepient and title.  The paragraph that begins with the bold blue letters *拝啓* is the preamble particular to the traditional style.  Right after *拝啓*, there should be one space.  Next comes greeting words that touch on the season when the letter is written.  The last of the preamble is a thank-you note for the recepient's wonted favour.
　If the seasonal greeting is omitted, the first word should be 前略 (zenryaku) instead of 拝啓.
　The main body starts after a line break and a space.  In Japanese stylistics, line break and a space signals the start of a new paragraph.  The first paragraph of the main body is generally commenced by *さて、*.
　The finishing words begins with a concluding greeting after the subject of the letter is exhausted.  Generally it is a wish for the recepient's good health in relation to the season.  In business letters, however, the subject of the letter may be confirmed or re-requested.  Next comes end word.  This is written at the end of the line where the greeting ends or at the end of the next line.  The end word corresponds to the head word.  If the head word is *拝啓*, the end word is *敬具*.  If *前略* is the head, the end should be *草々*.  Finally, write the name of the sender.

　When the letter is written horizonatally, the placement of the recepient and the sender's names is not uniform.  One can place both at the beginning or at the end.  The recepient's name, however, should be further away from the mainbody of the letter, than that of the sender.
　This has been an explanation by and example.  If you have questions about my explanations, please do not hesitate to post them.
*敬具* (kēgu)
Flaminius

Websites are omitted.  ​


----------



## TimeHP

Thank you very much.



> whereupon I presume Mr. TimeHP is thriving beatifully.


 
TimeHP is a woman   .


----------



## Flaminius

mea maxima culpa.  (blush)


----------



## FMSaigon

Thanks, beautiful language. Would you have same for winter, spring and summer?




Flaminius said:


> Quote snipped not to clutter the thread. --moderator​


----------



## Flaminius

Generally, seasonal greetings are chosen by the month.  I cannot cover all the 12 groups myself, so I let Wikipedia do the job.  

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/時候の挨拶一覧


----------



## FMSaigon

Thank you! 残暑なお厳しい折柄..


----------

